# Morningstar Soy Burgers & Potato Bread



## 13595 (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone had any problem with these? I am trying the original grillers flavor currently. I have stayed away from the Black Bean version as I am IBS-D (insoluble fiber boom!)Also, anyone ever had problems with potato bread?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any soy product may have indigestible carbohydrates that bacteria ferment in them (just like beans they have the same carbs in them that make beans the "musical fruit").I don't know that potato bread would be worse than any other bread. I assume it has a lot of white flour in it, and anything with wheat flour has resistant starch in it which while it is a soluble fiber it is also fermented by bacteria in the gut.So some people have problems with breads of any kind because they do not tolerate the normal increase in gas volume that occurs in every human when they eat things that they can't digest but bacteria in the colon do.K.


----------



## 17909 (Oct 1, 2006)

The only soy product that ever caused me pain was the chicken nuggets. Since I dont eat red meat, I always use Morning Star or Boca brand soy "hamburger" and "sausage" replacements without any side effects.


----------

